# Ford 2000 T.P.H. not working



## lectricman (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, my dad has a Ford 2000 tractor (not sure of the year, I think early seventies) that the three point hitch does not work. It hasn't worked in several years and when it did work, it was finicky. Sometimes you would have to work the small lever under the seat to make it lift properly. When it quit working, it was sudden. I never looked into it, but would like to try and make it work again. Can anyone give me some pointers on where to start. I am pretty mechanically competant, and would like to fix it myself if possible. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like something in the linkage to me, but who knows. They are pretty funky if they get out of adjustment I know that.


----------

